# Do You Shut Down Over The Holidays?



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

> It’s a well-known truism that business owners work themselves much harder than an employer would work them. If your contracting company is making good money and finding regular client work, you might think taking weeks off at the end of the year is a waste of time. After all, if you’re not working, you’re not earning.
> 
> This might be true, but when the work you do suffers, it’s time to shut things down and enjoy the holidays. You’ll reap more benefits than you may think by giving yourself and your crew a holiday vacation.
> 
> *6 Reasons to Take Time Off This Holiday Season*


Do you shut down for the holidays?

Why? Why not?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I relax more. 

Days are very short from a daylight perspective. You only get about 10 hrs of light or less. That takes a lot motivation from me.

Financially its year end for me. Time to look at the year and what I did. Time to do tax planning and make purchases for next year.

Generally its a good time to slow down, set new goals, rejuvenate, and get ready to do it all over again for the coming year.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've always tried to take off when the kids are out of school. Around Dec. 22nd to Jan 3rd. Or so. 

Usually I end up running a few small jobs, meeting some people, and working on some paperwork, but I'm still at home the majority of the time.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Yes, from Thanksgiving until after the New Year, unless a job already in progress needs to be finished or a job already scheduled, but nothing major that will run into the Holiday season.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Finishing the job I am on and that is it until the new year.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Starting one today and hope to have 2 homes done before the holidays, keep our fingers crossed I guess...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We usually take off Christmas Eve and Christmas, and New Year's Day.

If we have no work scheduled, I guess we would take more time off.

I recall one time in 7 years taking off the week after Christmas because we we weren't real busy.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

We'll take 24th and 25th off this year. If Christmas falls on a different week day, we would take the day after Christmas off too. We'll more than likely work New Years also.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No. It's usually pretty busy. I try not to work on the holiday day. But I've done it other than Christmas.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Christmas day and New year's day are paid holidays for us. My lead always uses 1 week of his vacation during this time, so with the holidays and weekends he can usually get 10 or so days off.

Depending on the work load the rest may take off or work, but I try not to schedule much during that time.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I work to live, not live to work.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I usually take the week off at Christmas and then New Years if I can pull it off.


----------



## Bradcon (Sep 9, 2015)

We are definitely more relaxed right now. All the work I have scheduled in December is in unoccupied homes or properties with no hard deadlines. We are working 8-4 which is is definitely slowing down from normal. It's my way of recharging the batteries while still making some money.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Half day Christmas Eve and off through until the second week of 2016.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've slowed to a crawl this year. A job we had expected hasn't come through and another small job won't get started until after Christmas or the First.

Just doing small repairs and such. We've also all been sick, so it hasn't exactly been relaxing, but it has been restful.

I can't really afford to take time off, but this year we don't have much choice. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Last few years there hasnt been any r est until third week february. I could work seven days a week right now if I wanted to. Usually I work to xmas, take that one day off and then back to work.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Will probably work every day but Xmas and new years day
Normally I would try to take alittle more time off, but......
Super busy and way behind!
I just wish it would freeze already, getting tired of mud and rain 
Much rather have snow


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

For the last 15 or so years I take off when the kids are on their Xmas break. They're grown and out of the house now, so it's just become my routine. That time is used to get my year-end stuff completed, and drink lots of Bourbon.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

August through April has always been the busiest time for me but I usually get the jobs finished or at a good stopping point just before Christmas and I'll take off until after the 1st. Not sure if I'll be able to do that this year.

Mentally I never really shut down completely from thinking about work.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

As of 230 today, I'm gonna take off the next couple of weeks. This will be my daughters first Christmas so I want to spend some time with her and the wife the next couple weeks.


----------

